# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  My CUCV:

## Power Giant

This is my CUCV: 6.2 liter diesel, one ton axles with 4.56 gears, rear differential lock, Turbo 400 transmission, blackout lights, blah, blah,blah. It has been completely reliable and doesn't use any electronics on it. It served on an Air Force base in northern Utah during the Cold War. I use it for anything that requires a pickup truck around the place and regularly tow a 5,000 lb trailer for over a thousand miles at a time. That's my 300 gallon diesel tank in the background, with DC electric pump.

CUCV003.jpg

----------


## crashdive123

Nice truck.

----------


## Kamel

lookin good, glad to see such a old beast just keep trekkin

----------


## Power Giant

My son drives this truck when his Toyota is broken down. Haha

----------


## Power Giant

> lookin good, glad to see such a old beast just keep trekkin



I love "old iron". I have a 1946 Willys CJ2A that still runs great. You can take down the top and fold the windshield down. It's kind of like stepping back in time a little.

----------


## Power Giant

Moyie2009spring039-1.jpg

Here is a shot of the '46 Willys in the front yard.

----------


## hunter63

I like it...seen a couple at auction, here a while back, went for more than I had to spend.....
Nice truck...thanks for posting.

----------


## Kamel

Im jealous, my dream jeep is a 1942-1946 jeep willys. Mainly because I have a thing for ww2 and they look sick.

----------

